# Air Conditioner will not shut off...



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

I have just purchaced a 2005 Altima. 
When I start the car with the fan off, the AC off, recirculate off and the direction control turned to vent (face), the AC is off. Sounds good huh?
When I turn on the fan the air blows just fine with no AC... No problems there!

Now comes the problem... When I hit recirculate (still with the AC off and set on vent) the AC turns on. I can not shut off the AC now untill the key is turned off. Even if I switch it back to fresh air and turn off the fan, I can feel cold air coming through the air ducts(gently forced in from outside). I say cold because it's 100f outside and chilly air coming through the ducts.

If I do not turn on recirculate and was to turn on the AC (still on vent to face and not de-fog) the AC comes on and will not go off even after it has been turned off and the light is out.

An note to the dealers talks of "Improvements" to the HVAC system that will possibly make the AC remain on when it is turned off. The criteria for this is:

If the De-fog or Floor/De-fog is selected AND the outside temperature is 36-37 f or greater.....
The AC will turn on and will remain on in any position of the air direction control knob.

The AC can be turned off by turning off the fan, but it will turn back on when the fan is turned on again. Alternativly the AC will be turned off when the ignition is shut off.. 

This is not the case for my car... anyone have any ideas? THe dealer is telling me that my AC should not shut off and I am getting tired of 21-22 mpg on the freeways! The sticker said 23 city and 30 hwy.

Many thanks,
Limey


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Make the dealer show you another car that does that. That doesn't sound quite right. You should also read the owners manual to be sure.

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/deptog.asp?dept_id=40


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

*Read the manual... Checked another car.*

Below is what the handbook says regarding the AC. Quite simple really. Not what youy would call rocket science.

Air conditioner button (if so equipped)
The button is provided only on vehicles equipped
with an air conditioner.
Start the engine, turn the fan control dial to the
desired position and push the AC button to
turn on the air conditioner. The indicator light
comes on when the air conditioner is operating.
*To turn off the air conditioner, push theAC button again.*


Below is the criteria for the AC to turn on and stay on.

"*When the Defrost or Floor/Defrost position is selected*, the air
conditioner automatically turns on (however,
the indicator light will not illuminate) if the
outside temperature is more than 36°F
(2°C). *The air conditioning system will continue
to operate until the vehicle is restarted,
even if the air flow control dial is turned to a
position other than the defrost position.* This
dehumidifies the air which helps defog the
windshield. The Recirculate mode automatically
turns off, allowing outside air to be drawn
into the passenger compartment to further
improve the defogging performance."

It appears that there is a programming glitch in the 2005s because the routine that is only supposed to occour when defrost is chosen is happening even when simply switching on Recirculate or the AC while on vent. I do not have to touch the air flow control dial.

I checked out another Altima with a salesman today and it did the same thing. He said the same as me. "Something's wrong". 
If I am driving with my fresh air venting and come up behind a smog mobile, I can not simply change to Recirculate and switch back after I pass it. If I was to do that I would have to pull over to the side of the road, shut off the car and restart it to turn off the AC. By that time the Smog mobile would be passing me again! 

Does this seem to you as it appears to me that there is a programming problem? 

Limey


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I don't know how the controls are set up in the altima, but in the sentras, when you change the knob to defrost, a switch is pushed that enables the AC, there really isn't any "programming" to speak of. Could be that your switch is stuck in.









Here is the module on the sentra, the metal tab pushes in the little button when you turn the knob to a defrost setting. You could have the dealership check that, or just do it yourself, on the sentra it takes about 5min to take apart the center console.


----------



## mr.happy (Jul 13, 2004)

It sure seems to be a glitch, I've had the same problem, at least with the light coming on - but I haven't used the recirculate function more than once. When I was going through the features with my sales person, he said that although the A/C light comes on when you hit the recirculate button, the A/C isn't really on. I have not checked this out, but I have a feeling that's wrong. Has anyone checked to see if the AC is really on?


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Many thanks dschrier,
I never turn the dial to defrost... that is supposed to lock the AC on if I do that. I am just turning to vent. The AC should not turn on. If you use Defrost the AC is on to dehumidify the air that hits the windshield. In the new Altimas the AC will stay on (if the fan is on) until you reset the ignition switch/restart the car.

My problem is not with the defrost.. it is with everything. Hit recirculate and the AC is on and stays on. Hit AC and it's on and stays on. Wind the windows down and it's on.... Ok, the windows thing is not true. All I want is fresh, uncooled L.A smog!!

Limey


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Sweetness...
My AC light does NOT come on when I hit recirculate BUT it really is on! It blows cold and will not shut off after I switch the recirculate off.

Wacky Huh? Wackier still is that I went to the dealer and another Altima did the same thing. "Tokyo, we gotta problem"!

Limey


----------



## mr.happy (Jul 13, 2004)

Limey,

That's weird- I just checked out how it works with mine and here's the deal:

When I hit recirc, the recirc light comes on. The a/c also comes on - I can hear it under the hood, and the a/c light comes on. When I hit recirc again to turn it off, the recirc light goes off but the a/c (and light) stay on. If I then hit the a/c button, I can turn off the a/c (I can hear it turn off under the hood, and the air is not as cold). I can't turn off the a/c when the recirc is on.

I assume that both our 2005 Altimas were built in the same factory, so I don't know why our systems seem to work differently, maybe our computers or chips are set up differently.

Tokyo, we sure have a problem!



Limey said:


> Sweetness...
> My AC light does NOT come on when I hit recirculate BUT it really is on! It blows cold and will not shut off after I switch the recirculate off.
> 
> Wacky Huh? Wackier still is that I went to the dealer and another Altima did the same thing. "Tokyo, we gotta problem"!
> ...


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Many thanks Sweetness...
My AC light does not come on when the Recirc is switched on and the fan speed increases (like Max Air), however the AC does run. Switching the Recirc off slows down the fan and the AC remains on.
I will be taking a copy of this to the dealer when I go there on Tuesday.

Limey


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anyone thought to inquire as to whether the problem vehicle is a 2.5 or a 3.5? I say this because the 3.5 SE has automatic climate control, whereas the 2.5 does not (to my knowledge - I have a 3.5 myself). If they are different, then this might explain the difference in how they operate.


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

I hate to say this.... My 2005 Altima 3.5 SE does not have climate control. If yours does, it is possible that you have also got the Navigation package. That comes with many ectra goodies including the ability to set the delay on the automatic headlights (not possible without the nav. pac.)

Limey


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Limey said:


> I hate to say this.... My 2005 Altima 3.5 SE does not have climate control. If yours does, it is possible that you have also got the Navigation package. That comes with many ectra goodies including the ability to set the delay on the automatic headlights (not possible without the nav. pac.)


Actually, my '05 3.5 SE came with auto headlights (not adjustable delay, btw), side and curtain airbags, ABS, EBD, etc., as standard... but it doesn't have navi. These differences may simply be because I'm in Canada, and our Altimas are optioned very differently than U.S. models, with the 3.5 SE being the top trim. Check out Nissan Canada's Altima options page or specifications page and you'll see what I mean. We only get 3 option packages: sunroof, leather+bose+ecm+homelink, and navi - and the first two have to be applied sequentially.


----------



## FIX MIX (Feb 15, 2004)

*AC stays on*

Limey my AC those the same thing...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Check the date bud....lol

This thread is almost a year old.


----------



## rmkdad (Sep 8, 2005)

Limey:

My car does the exact  same thing. Of course the dealership where I purchased the car knew nothing about it. Then they scrambled to find a servcie bulletin which stated that the fan control knob has to be turned off and then the car must be shut off. This sounds completely rediculous. However, we tried this, and the A/C still did not turn off. I noticed that this thread was a year old. Have you had any success with your car?

I am going to pursue this with Nissan.


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

I posted this a few months ago. It's it the manual. And in certain settings you can NOT turn the a/c off unless you restart the car. I guess previous Altima owners complained about the windows fogging up. So Nissan decided they would design it this "improved" way. I personally think it's wrong. Especially with the rising cost of gas. NISSAN! If your reading these post PLEASE do a fix on this.

Onto previous posts.And it only applies to the 2005's without automatic climate control.

<<Just wanted to know if anyone else thought the A/C heating configuration was odd. I recently bought a 2005 2.5S with A/C. Upon going to the dealer and then being shown this little info in the owners manual. I thought I'd ask around to see what other people thought.

Taken from the owners manual.

Defrosting or defogging.

When the "Windshield Only symbol" is selected. The air conditioning automatically turns on (However the indicator light will not illuminate) if the outside temperature is more than 36 degrees. The air conditioning system will continue to operate until the vehicle is restarted, even if the the air flow control dial is turned to a position other than the "Windshield" position. 

Heating and defogging.

When the "Windshield and Floor symbol" is selected. The air conditioning automatically turns on (However the indicator light will not illuminate) if the outside temperature is more than 36 degrees. The air conditioning system will continue to operate until the vehicle is restarted, even if the the air flow control dial is turned to a position other than the "Windshield and Floor" position. 

Dehumidified defogging.

When the "Windshield Only symbol or the Windshield and Floor symbol", or positions in between are selected, the air conditioning automatically turns on (However the indicator light will not illuminate) if the outside temperature is more than 36 degrees. The air conditioning system will continue to operate until the vehicle is restarted, even if the the air flow control dial is turned to a position other than the "Windshield" position. 


I think it's very odd that they would make a car that in order to deactivate the A/C. You would have to restart your car. For reference refer to pages 4-12 thru 4-21 in the owner's manual.


----------



## rmkdad (Sep 8, 2005)

I did a little experiment last night with my A/C. When the car is turned on, the compressor is not on. The A/C (center) switch does control the compressor - on/off. As long as the recirc. button is not depressed, the A/C button does turn the compressor on and off. However, when the recirc. button is depressed, the compressor automatically comes on, even if the A/C button is not turned on. This probably has something to do with the windows fogging, when the air is recirculated. The recirc. button also, locks the compresor on until the car is turned off. The problem is - isn't this the function of the defrost/defog. button!! Why does the recirc. button do the same thing as the defrost/defog. button???

IF I'm driving down the road using fresh air, and I get behind a truck spewing diesel fumes, i should be able to turn the recirc. button on without turning the compressor on, because this may be only a momentary condition. Now I have to drive the rest of the way with the air conditioner on. Totally rediculous!!!

The other thing I did was test the Max A/C button. If the A/C is not already turned on, this button turns on the A/C and recirc. simultaneously to provide maximum cooling. This I understand. When the Max A/C button is turned off, the compressor is also turned off, which is what I would expect.

I believe the recirc. button is malfunctioning, or if it was intended to operate this way, it is wrong. The connection to the compressor from the recirc. button should be disconnected, and only control the outside air damper. Let the vehicle operator decide if he/she wants to have fresh air or recirc. air, and A/C or no A/C.

I'm going to see if this is supposed to be the way the recirc. button works, because the manual does not explain that the compressor will be engaged when the recirc. button is on and the A/C is not on.

I'm also going to see if this change can be made - disconnecting the compressor control from the recirc. button.


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

rmkdad said:


> I did a little experiment last night with my A/C. When the car is turned on, the compressor is not on. The A/C (center) switch does control the compressor - on/off. As long as the recirc. button is not depressed, the A/C button does turn the compressor on and off. However, when the recirc. button is depressed, the compressor automatically comes on, even if the A/C button is not turned on. This probably has something to do with the windows fogging, when the air is recirculated. The recirc. button also, locks the compresor on until the car is turned off. The problem is - isn't this the function of the defrost/defog. button!! Why does the recirc. button do the same thing as the defrost/defog. button???
> 
> IF I'm driving down the road using fresh air, and I get behind a truck spewing diesel fumes, i should be able to turn the recirc. button on without turning the compressor on, because this may be only a momentary condition. Now I have to drive the rest of the way with the air conditioner on. Totally rediculous!!!
> 
> ...


The compressor also stays on when and after you use any of the "windshield" or "windshield/floor" setting turning off only when you shut the car down. 

<< Attention People who have a 2005 2.5S >>

Make sure your air direction switch is in the "vent" or "floor" settings when you start your car. Or your A/C will turn on and not shut off until you turn the car off.

A very stupid design.

D


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

*No automatic climate control on my 3.5 SE*



blitzboi said:


> Has anyone thought to inquire as to whether the problem vehicle is a 2.5 or a 3.5? I say this because the 3.5 SE has automatic climate control, whereas the 2.5 does not (to my knowledge - I have a 3.5 myself). If they are different, then this might explain the difference in how they operate.


Blitzboi, I don't know what 3.5 you have but my AC is not automatic. I wish it were, then I could just set the temp and forget about it. The issue still remains that I do not have the ability to simply turn off the AC when Recirculate decides to turn it on. If there really was a legitimate reason for it to remain on, would not the Max Air also do the same thing? After all Max air is the AC running and recirculating.

I have a 3.5 SE

Limey


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Mark, 
You have probably dropped off and faded away but I never gave up hope on this thread as there is a major screw up in the circuitry in the air conditioning system. Someone messed up and Nissan is covering up to prevent a recall.

I have been unable to access the forum and reply since just after I posted in the beginning. I am now back and everything is working fine. 

Limey



Mark said:


> Check the date bud....lol
> 
> This thread is almost a year old.


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

*Excuses.... and more Excuses*

rmkdad
Sorry, you too are going to get the same run around as I have had. 

*Some Nissan Excuses:*
1. To prevent the possibility of windows fogging the AC is activated when recirculating. 
2. It prevents wear and tear on the AC compressor to leave it running instead of having to turn it back on or off. 
3. They all do it so that's just the way it was designed. It is working fine.

*Questions for Nissan:*
1. If you are so worried about the windows fogging when the recirculate air is on I can understand you wishing to engage the AC but why when the Recirculate is turned off do you feel I need to run the AC? When I run Max air and the air is recirculated you do not feel I need to keep the AC on after it is changed to another function such as vent. Face it Nissan, you screwed up!

2. Prevents wear and tear? Does not the AC engage and disengage continuously as pressures build in the system? Is that not the job of the clutch on the AC compressor? I would have thought not using the AC would be less wear and tear. If i am wrong I will probably be needing a new AC at the end of the winter due to it's lack of use.

3. If my steering wheel comes of in my hand as I drive down the road and you check the steering wheels of other Altimas and find they do the same thing, Does that make it ok? Is that then just part of the design?

rmkdad, be ready for all manner of idiotic explanations from Nissan and if you get a hold of Nissan USA, don't expect a reply in a hurry. I never got one after my call to them or my E-mails. I did go to the Dealer and they called Nissan USA but was told "give him the bulletin". The buletin does not explain or even discuss the issue with the recirculation, just the defrost/defog.

We just need more people to get together in here that want to have their voices heard. If I am behind that truck in the middle of winter and I turn on the Recirculate air, I would hope that I could turn off the AC afterwards. Nissan has told me that I simply need to open up the heater more to compensate for the cold air and when I get the chance, pull over and shut off the engine.


Limey


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

ewe,
Thanks for reitterating what I wrote in my original posts.
Nowhere does it say that the recirculate air button will prevent the AC from being disengaged after use. Do you suppose Nissan is rewriting their manuals to include it now?

Limey



ewe2 said:


> Taken from the owners manual.
> 
> Defrosting or defogging.
> 
> ...


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Limey. 

I think Nissan really screwed up on this one. And I've been telling everyone about it. There has to be a fix for this and they won't tell. Seems the heating system must be compuertized or something because of the dials so there should be a way to correct it. I found in the Honda forum a person that was upset with the fact the A/C came on when you set the control to Windshield. Sure enough a tech wrote in explaining how you can cancel this feature buy holding certain heater buttons until the light went out. 

I'm opting to take the A/C fuse out for the winter. 

Wow. 4 months old and it went in for a 3 month oil change because it only has 1,000 miles on it. No one in the family will drive it. 

D


----------



## rmkdad (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not sure where to go from here, but Nissan doesn't know me very well. I tend to get extremely relentless with idiotic nonsense like this. I am a professional engineering who specializes in air conditioning systems. Although I haven't designed A/C systems for cars, they pretty much work the same way. 

If the issue is a concern for window fogging (which is bull), there is no rational explanation for why the compressor doesn't turn off when the recirc. button is turned off. If the windows start to fog - TURN THE DEFROST CONTROL ON!!!!!!!

Why do you need 2 controls to do the same thing - recirc. & defrost?

Although the dealer was giving me the run-around initially, I think thy finally see what I'm talking about, and they agree with me. In addition, they stated that when they contacted Nissan Tech. this last time, the tech. person indicated that they have been hearing about this complaint more. Maybe we are gaining some strength.

I am going to beign writing emails and letters, at least for my own edification, to see if I have any success. Even if it's to change the design for new cars. If anyone has any specific contacts in Nissan, please let me know.

Thanks,
rmkdad


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

rmkdad said:


> I'm not sure where to go from here, but Nissan doesn't know me very well. I tend to get extremely relentless with idiotic nonsense like this. I am a professional engineering who specializes in air conditioning systems. Although I haven't designed A/C systems for cars, they pretty much work the same way.
> 
> If the issue is a concern for window fogging (which is bull), there is no rational explanation for why the compressor doesn't turn off when the recirc. button is turned off. If the windows start to fog - TURN THE DEFROST CONTROL ON!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Let me know where you are sending the emails to and I'll join you. And who did you call? I called Nissan and got a person in India?

Oh. Just so you know. If you turn the Windshield defrost on. Ypu will have to restart your car to turn the ac off as it comes on and stays on when that is selected. 

D


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Just a guess, but maybe they figured if you wanted to recirculate the air, you would want cold air or dehumidified air, and designed to kick the compressor on. who wants to re-circ stale air that is inside your car over and over again, other than to cool the car down quickly in max summer temperatures. The manual also recommends to not keep it in recirc. after it cools off initailly, and says to go back to outside air. 

A lot of cars turn the compressor on in defrost mode. I was told by a pro. auto mechanic that they designed them this way so the compressor gets to run in the winter time(when defrost gets used and a/c does not) because it keeps the system lubricated and prevents the seals from starting to leak on the a/c lines.

Why nissan decided to keep it running however, is kind of a mystery. Maybe they have poor compressors and think less cyclying on and off will prolong thier life.

In any regard, its nothing to lose sleep over. Let the dam compressor run, gas mileage is not affected all that much.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I checked mine today, and it does the exact same thing that you all described.

The thing that really blows my mind is why does the fan automatically go to max high speed when you hit "re-circ"?

Its just a poorly designed system. I would like to get a nissan engineers input on this. Isnt there one on this site somewhere?


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Good point Alti,
If I wanted to turn on Max Air I would do so myself. It appears that there is 2 ways to get max air. 

Limey

(you are right... a stupid design "error")




Alti9 said:


> Well, I checked mine today, and it does the exact same thing that you all described.
> 
> The thing that really blows my mind is why does the fan automatically go to max high speed when you hit "re-circ"?
> 
> Its just a poorly designed system. I would like to get a nissan engineers input on this. Isnt there one on this site somewhere?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah, Nissan seesm intent on making "max Cold air" readily available. Since its hot as hell where I live, i dont have to much of a problem with it. My A/C is practically on year round anyway.


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

I was just skimming the Altima section because I have a friend that is looking at buying one, and I noticed this thread. (I haven't read through the whole thing, but have skimmed most of it.)

I have an '05 Frontier, and I noticed the exact same thing! I haven't been able to re-produce it, but I hadn't dedicated a whole lot of time to it. And the only time I noticed it was when the truck was started in the defrost setting. I just thought that I was going crazy!

I'll have to see if I can do it again.


P.S. I love the way the Nissan forum's spell checker doesn't think that Altima is a real word.


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Brain,
The Altima was designed to not shut off the AC when the Defrost is operated and although I think we should not have to shut off the engine to turn off the AC, the minds, clouded as they may be, did document this in a bulletin and then add it to their manual for the 2005. I am sure they will add this other craziness to the book for the 2006 in order to justify their screw up and prevent a recall of thousands of vehicles.

Limey



brain said:


> I was just skimming the Altima section because I have a friend that is looking at buying one, and I noticed this thread. (I haven't read through the whole thing, but have skimmed most of it.)
> 
> I have an '05 Frontier, and I noticed the exact same thing! I haven't been able to re-produce it, but I hadn't dedicated a whole lot of time to it. And the only time I noticed it was when the truck was started in the defrost setting. I just thought that I was going crazy!
> 
> ...


----------



## ewe2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Limey said:


> Brain,
> The Altima was designed to not shut off the AC when the Defrost is operated and although I think we should not have to shut off the engine to turn off the AC, the minds, clouded as they may be, did document this in a bulletin and then add it to their manual for the 2005. I am sure they will add this other craziness to the book for the 2006 in order to justify their screw up and prevent a recall of thousands of vehicles.
> 
> Limey


Ditto what Limey said.

;-)

D


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

New member, first post.

I've been puzzled by this thread. My 05' 2.5s (built in May 05') does not have this problem. I can turn the AC off at any time after using the defrost/bi-level mode.


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

Limey said:


> Brain,
> The Altima was designed to not shut off the AC when the Defrost is operated and although I think we should not have to shut off the engine to turn off the AC, the minds, clouded as they may be, did document this in a bulletin and then add it to their manual for the 2005. I am sure they will add this other craziness to the book for the 2006 in order to justify their screw up and prevent a recall of thousands of vehicles.
> 
> Limey



I understand quite well why the AC would be engaged when you have the defrost on. I have no problem with that whatsoever.

However, anyone who tells you that you shouldn't be able to switch from defrost to your other settings (excluding max ac) and not have your AC compressor sucking up your fuel milage is crazy. The problem that I had where once I changed from defrost to vents and could not disengage my AC compressor does bother me. I have not seen that problem or feature on any other vehicles before, and it does not make sense.


Cheers,
brain


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

You just think you can... Just because the light is off does not mean that the AC is not functioning. Just try turning off the fan and switching to Vent. When you turn on the fan you will see your rpm drop and hear the AC kick in.
The light will not be on for the AC but it is certainly running. If it isn't, you have got a screwed up Altima, according to Nissan. The book states the AC will run in any mode after the Defrost/defog setting has been used.

Limey



Ebbtide8 said:


> New member, first post.
> 
> I've been puzzled by this thread. My 05' 2.5s (built in May 05') does not have this problem. I can turn the AC off at any time after using the defrost/bi-level mode.


----------



## Ebbtide8 (Sep 23, 2005)

Then why is the air not cold? If the compressor is running the heat is pulled from the air, you would feel the difference.

When the compresser is on it is a great drain on that little 2.5, I know when its on and off.

As this applies to my car:



> When the "Windshield Only symbol or the Windshield and Floor symbol", or positions in between are selected, the air conditioning automatically turns on (However the indicator light will not illuminate) if the outside temperature is more than 36 degrees. The air conditioning system will continue to operate until the vehicle is restarted, even if the the air flow control dial is turned to a position other than the "Windshield" position.


Even if it drops ten degrees while you're on the road, the ac will run in defrost mode until you restart it. Then you can get some real snow melting heat.



Limey said:


> You just think you can... Just because the light is off does not mean that the AC is not functioning. Just try turning off the fan and switching to Vent. When you turn on the fan you will see your rpm drop and hear the AC kick in.
> The light will not be on for the AC but it is certainly running. If it isn't, you have got a screwed up Altima, according to Nissan. The book states the AC will run in any mode after the Defrost/defog setting has been used.
> 
> Limey


----------



## Limey (Jul 15, 2004)

Congratulations,You must live in an area that is colder than 36f. I do not. If the temperature where you live is below 36f you will not experience what the rest of us are. The problem we are having is that the recirculate air button is causing the AC to come on and stay on just like the Window/Window-floor setting. It is not supposed to do that. If your temperatures were warmer you too might experience this phenomenum. I live in Southern California and can't see me moving to Wyoming or Utah just so my Altima will function correctly, Not that wyoming isn't a beautiful place. 
Abonibal snow man ---> :fluffy: 

Limey 



Ebbtide8 said:


> Then why is the air not cold? If the compressor is running the heat is pulled from the air, you would feel the difference.
> 
> When the compresser is on it is a great drain on that little 2.5, I know when its on and off.
> 
> ...


----------

